# CEFR-C1 level



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello all,

I recently have done the English Language Assessment for my degrees through NARIC and today received the post saying I have been qualified with C1 level (CEFR).

Wanted to know that whether this can be used later for my English assessment- Life in Uk test. Till what time will this certificate be valid or do I have to attempt differently for LIUK.

At the moment, we are re-applying for the settlement visa( refused on sept 11.
Rushing up in gathering all the documents which we missed lately and now its almost done. Will have another thread when I am finished to have last minute opinion from all that we are really ready for another shot 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## tier1munda (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Juhi

I am in a similar situation as yours. I need to apply for ILR (rules have changed since 28 October 2013). I need to get English Language Assessment done through NARIC. 

Do you mind sharing the details of what degree/University you got assessed for and also what documents did you send?

I'd done Bachelors in Commerce (Hons.) from University of Delhi. Points based calculator awards 10 points for English language, called UKBA they say poins calculator is of no use for settlement application for proving english language. I don't have any letter from University that medium of instruction was English and it can be an absolute nightmare to get something from Univ/authorities in India.


Thanks in advance
tier1munda


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

juhi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recently have done the English Language Assessment for my degrees through NARIC and today received the post saying I have been qualified with C1 level (CEFR).
> 
> ...


You will still have to take the LiUK test.


----------



## LRK (Oct 26, 2013)

tier1munda said:


> Hi Juhi
> 
> I am in a similar situation as yours. I need to apply for ILR (rules have changed since 28 October 2013). I need to get English Language Assessment done through NARIC.
> 
> ...


I'm also researching into the English Requirement and NARIC. I have noted that a previous poster had their application refused because although they obtained a "Statement of Comparability" for their degree, issued by NARIC, they did NOT provide additional proof that the degree was taught in English and met the level of language requirement.

The UKBA guidelines state that you need evidence both of equivalency to a British degree *and* that the degree was taught in English to an acceptable level - so if you are going down the NARIC route, it seems that you need both documents of Statement of Comparability and English Language Assessment. 

The Statement of Comparability provides only confirmation that the degree is comparable to a British degree. The English Language Assessment provides only confirmation that the course was taught in English and that the English language level requirement is met (or not if it doesn't meet the requirement).

For English Language Assessment, NARIC specifies that you must submit evidence that the course was taught in English by either "a photocopy of your English test certificate(s) OR evidence of the medium of instruction of your study" - if you can't provide that, they can't provide you with the English Language Assessment. 

NARIC - English Language Assessment

The other option if you can't get the evidence for your degree being taught in English is to do one of the tests on the current list of approved providers from the UKBA. Even if it's difficult to get documents from your university, it's worth a shot to save you from having to take another test.


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi tier1munda, I submitted a cover letter with my current Indian address and mentioned the reason why I need my qualification to b assessed.I have faxed copies of my masters and bachelors degree but they compared my bachelors degree only as it is comparative to uk bachelors degree. Got my result within a week. I have done my degrees from osmania university- Hyd . By the way I was turned down previously coz I only submitted copies of my qualification and BB needed the originals. Hence this time I gave my originals as well as the naric certain. Hope this helps


----------



## tier1munda (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Juhi

Did you submit to NARIC any letter from the university stating that the medium of instruction was English or were the degree and mark sheets/transcripts enough for English Language Assessment?

Regards
tier1munda





juhi said:


> Hi tier1munda, I submitted a cover letter with my current Indian address and mentioned the reason why I need my qualification to b assessed.I have faxed copies of my masters and bachelors degree but they compared my bachelors degree only as it is comparative to uk bachelors degree. Got my result within a week. I have done my degrees from osmania university- Hyd . By the way I was turned down previously coz I only submitted copies of my qualification and BB needed the originals. Hence this time I gave my originals as well as the naric certain. Hope this helps


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes only memos and degrees were enough .


----------

